# Are there any people that scrape in the San Diego area?



## Crank (Feb 13, 2018)

I didn't want to clutter up anyone else's thread, so I'll pose the question here. Just curious if there are any people that scrape down in this neck of the woods, novice or professional, that might be willing to talk about/demonstrate it, face to face. I have long had a fascination with the thought of learning the techniques just to try it. I don't have a glaring need to "fix" anything, but I did pick up a Schaublin 102 and I keep staring at the bed on it. I haven't even set it up yet because I am finishing my Takisawa clean up, but the bed on the Schaublin has a lifetime of nicks and evidence of use, but it otherwise has been cared for. I am used to precise handwork and fitting, so having the patience is one thing, but having the skill to do it right and not have the work turn out like a Picasso is another. 

Again, I am not asking this with any plan to dive into working on the the Schaublin, I just feel that I would like to become more familiar with what it is like first hand. I have watched videos and read threads/articles until I was ready to pass out. 

So if you live in the San Diego/SoCal area and would be willing to share your experiences, I would love to connect with you. 

Mark


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 13, 2018)

If you want to jump on a plane and fly up to Oakland on May 8 we are having a class up there for 5 day and I could teach how to scrape. Also on You Tube if you search Richard King Scraping you will see several of my students videos,  Stephan G has one scraping a Schubin slide.  He also has a couple describing why and how to scrape.  Almost word for word of what I taught him when I taught in Scandinavia and Germany.  Rich


----------



## Crank (Feb 13, 2018)

Rich,
I have watched many of those videos and thoroughly enjoyed those along with Stephan G's on the Schaublin slide. If I knew what country I might be in once May rolls around, I would definitely consider it. If the opportunity presents itself in the future, I would put in a leave request and make it a vacation for me. My intention is to meet someone in the general vicinity, that I could observe and handle the equipment to get a feel if I want to open Pandora's box. I have a tendency to want to learn things regardless of whether I will use them in the future or not, which means if I get into scraping, I'm buying more stuff! 

I appreciate the offer for the May class and look forward to seeing you post more here. Hopefully there will be less drama than another website and civility will be the norm amongst the members here . I enjoy the information and knowledge you share. 

Mark


----------



## Richard King 2 (Mar 1, 2018)

The other site has calmed down...I can generally tell when someone is pulling rebuilding out of the quess cloud and get upset when one tells someone a guess and not a fact.   I will look in my old student records and see if I can see someone from southern CA you can ask.  Rich


----------



## Crank (Mar 2, 2018)

Richard,
I appreciate that, but please make sure that I wouldn't intrude on their privacy. I was hoping that someone would have piped up by now. Scraping is one of those tasks that manages to combine simplicity with a level of complexity that can make deciding to explore it a bit daunting. Simple, in that the physical labor and hand technique are within most people's physical ability to learn quickly. Complex, in the respect that not all human brains have the knack, or conceptual skill, to maintain how geometry between multiple planes interact. I suspect that I can do that, but until I try, it's the great unknown.

That is not meant to say that it has anything to do with intelligence, just that aptitudes vary widely. I used to play piano when I was very young, but after seven years, I still couldn't learn to read music and had no natural ability. I was simply a mimic for the sounds I heard and had the dexterity to play it. My teacher finally admitted to my mother that further lessons were a waste of money. If I decide to dabble in scraping, I want to make sure I can be comfortable with all of the necessary aspects without chasing windmills.

Mark


----------

